# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  نتایج ارشد کامپیوتر

## pesar irooni

سلام
بهتر دیدم یه تاپیکی اینجا گذاشته بشه تا بچه هایی که ارشد شرکت کردند بیاند و رتبه هاشون رو بگند و بگند کجا قبول شدند. از ما که گذشته ولی به درد کسایی میخوره که میخواند تازه ارشد شرکت کنند.
ضمنا من خودم خیلی دوست دارم ببینم چه رتبه هایی روزانه امیرکبیر نرم افزار آوردند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

از خودم شروع میکنم
من 85 شدم و روزانه نرم افزار علم و صنعت آوردم.
یکی از دوستانم 470 شد و مجاز شد ولی جایی قبول نشد.
یکی دیگه از دوستانم هم 270 شد و شبانه الگوریتم تهران قبول شد.
من کارنامه، لیست انتخاب رشته ام و مهمتر از همه کارنامه نهایی که مشخص  میکنه با هر دانشگاه چقدر فاصله داری و آخرین رتبه قبولی چی بوده رو واستون  اینجا گذاشتم شاید به دردتون بخوره.
واسه سال 87 - ورودی 88
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...9&postcount=62

----------


## icegirl_f2r

میشه لطف کنید درصدهاتون را هم بذارید؟
بیشتر رو چه درسی تاکید میکنید ک مطالعه داشته باشیم توی این وقت کم.

----------


## pesar irooni

درصدهام تو وبلاگم هست http://majid4me.blogfa.com
تقریبا همه بجز زبان مهمه . ریاضیات خیلی مهمه

----------


## sanaz e

دوست عزيز پسر ايروني:
قبلا هم شما در اين زمينه بسيار راهنمايي كرديد متشكرم
ميشه بگيد روزانه چه رشته اي قبول شديد اگر امكان داره؟

----------


## pesar irooni

نوشتم که، نرم افزار کامپیوتر.

من انتخاب سومم امیر کبیر بود. خیلی دوست دارم بدونم چه رتبه ای امیر کبیر قبول شده؟ کسی آمار نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## manager

مجید من 218 الگوریتم شدم نه 274، 274 رتبه نرم افزارم شد. که شبانه الگوریتم دانشگاه تهران قبول شدم. درصدام نسبت بهت به این صورته که 
زبان : 5% بیشتر 
ریاضی : 15% کمتر
مشترک : 7% کمتر
تخصصی نرم افزار : 7% بیشتر

فکر کنم فرقم باتو تو 2،3 تا سوال باشه که مطمئنم اونارو من درست زدم نه تو .. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## pesar irooni

در این که تو از من بهتری شکی نیست. خودمم قبول دارم. 
واقعا دانشگاه تهران حقت بود که قبول شی. کمتر از دانشگاه تهران جوابگوی خر خونی های تو نمیشد. ایشالله واسه دکترا دیگه روت رو کم میکنم. بخون تا بخونیم بچرخ تا بچرخیم.

----------


## manager

> در این که تو از من بهتری شکی نیست. خودمم قبول دارم. 
> واقعا دانشگاه تهران حقت بود که قبول شی. کمتر از دانشگاه تهران جوابگوی خر خونی های تو نمیشد. ایشالله واسه دکترا دیگه روت رو کم میکنم. بخون تا بخونیم بچرخ تا بچرخیم.


شوخی کردم مجید جان ..... :قلب:

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> تقریبا همه بجز زبان مهمه . ریاضیات خیلی مهمه


اما من شنیدم(یعنی بیشتریا میگن) زبان مهمتره!!!!!!!

----------


## sarkhosh

منم ازاد قبول شدم

----------


## pesar irooni

> اما من شنیدم(یعنی بیشتریا میگن) زبان مهمتره!!!!!!!


برای زبان بهتره از دانسته های خودتون و آزمونای سالهای قبل استفاده کنید.
تستهای زبان اکثرا در حد متوسط بوده و اکثر بچه ها در یک حد میزنند و ضریبش هم که 1 هست یعنی 45% با 50% زیاد فرقی نداره. اما اگه با خوندن زبان میتونی بالای 70 80 بزنی حتما بخون.




> منم ازاد قبول شدم


آزاد کجا قبول شدی و چه گرایشی؟ با چه درصدهایی؟

----------


## xx8213

منم رتبه 271 نرم افزار ---- نرم افزار شبانه صنعتي اصفهان قبول شدم
زبان : 22
رياضي: 25 
مشترک: 45
تخصصي نرم افزار : 30

----------


## pesar irooni

قابل توجه که من هنگام ثبت نام با خانمی صحبت کردم که رتبش 230 شده بود ولی با سهمیه آموزش و پرورش روزانه علم و صنعت قبول شده بود.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

كسي مي دونه از چه درصد تا چه درصدي مي شه دانشگاه صنعتي اصفهان قبول شد ؟
انتظار ندارم دقيق بگيد .... فقط حول و حوش اون بگيد كافيه ؟

----------


## pesar irooni

اصلا رو درصدها نمیشه حساب کرد. چون اگه یک سال سوالا آسون باشه درصد همه بچه ها میره بالا و اگه سالی سوالا سخت باشه درصد همه میاد پایین. فقط باید با رتبه سنجش کنی که مثلا 270 شبانه قبول میشه.

----------


## manager

> اصلا رو درصدها نمیشه حساب کرد. چون اگه یک سال سوالا آسون باشه درصد همه بچه ها میره بالا و اگه سالی سوالا سخت باشه درصد همه میاد پایین. فقط باید با رتبه سنجش کنی که مثلا 270 شبانه قبول میشه.


رو رتبه هم نمی تونید حساب کنید معدل و ظرفیت دانشگاه ها و سهمیه هم خیلی مهمه، مثلا 87 یک نفر با رتبه 270 او خورده ای روزانه علم و صنعت هوش قبول شده !!(با سهمیه آزاد) ولی یک نفر دیگه با رتبه کمتر شبانه یه جای پرت قبول شده !

----------


## mehdi_turbo

اصلا هيچ ملاكي نيست كه نسبت به اون بشه يه نتيجه بگيريم تا كلاه خودمون را قاضي كنيم ببينيم چي كاره ايم !!!  مثلا اگه اين رتبه شدم اين كار را بكنم و اگه اين رتبه اين كار !!!

----------


## manager

من 1 سال ارشد رفتنم طول کشید از این مدت 7 ماه تو تعلیق کامل بودم، نمی دونستم تکلیفم چیه..

----------


## sanaz e

ببخشيد آقاي manager يعني چي ارشد رفتنتون 1 سال تو كشيد و 7 ماه تعليق بوديد؟ ميشه بيشتر توضيح بدين

----------


## manager

یعنی از مرداد 87 تمام کار و زندگیم رو تعطیل کردم شروع کردم به خوندن ارشد تا بهمن از بهمن 87 تا شهریور 88 نه می دونستم قبول شدم نه می تونستم کاری کنم نه هیچی فقط باید منتظر می شدم تا جوابا بیاد !! شد 13 ماه تعلیق !!!

----------


## mehdi_turbo

ميخاي بگي بلا تكليفي !! 
مگه قبول نشدي !؟
اگه شدي مي ري سر كلاس !
اگه نشدي يا مي ري خدمت ( مثل من)‌يا مي چسبي به يه كاري !
اما واقعا اين بلا تكليفي حال خيلي بديه ادم تكليفش با خودش مشخص نيست !
دركت مي كنم !

----------


## pesar irooni

موضوع 13 ماه الافیه. حالا این آقای manager که وضعش خیلی از ما بهتره. دو سال از ما کوچیکتره هم رتبه همیم. من که یه سال پیش دانشگاهی هم رفته تو پاچم. کاردانی به کارشناسی هم نوبت دوم قبول شدیم و از 6 ماه فرصت استفاده کردیم (اینم 1 سال). ارشد هم که 13 ماه یعنی جمعا 3 سال از حالت استاندارد عقبم.

----------


## icegirl_f2r

نقل قول:
نوشته شده توسط *pesar irooni*  
_اصلا رو درصدها نمیشه حساب کرد. چون اگه یک سال سوالا آسون باشه درصد همه بچه ها میره بالا و اگه سالی سوالا سخت باشه درصد همه میاد پایین. فقط باید با رتبه سنجش کنی که مثلا 270 شبانه قبول میشه._




> رو رتبه هم نمی تونید حساب کنید معدل و ظرفیت دانشگاه ها و سهمیه هم خیلی مهمه، مثلا 87 یک نفر با رتبه 270 او خورده ای روزانه علم و صنعت هوش قبول شده !!(با سهمیه آزاد) ولی یک نفر دیگه با رتبه کمتر شبانه یه جای پرت قبول شده !


به نظر من میشه رو اینا تاحدی حساب کرد اما بستگی به انتخاب شرکت کنندگان اون سال هم داره . ممکنه شخصی اصرار داشته باشه امیر کبیر دربیاد بنابراین بذاره سال دیگه دوباره کنکور بده و این یه جا را واسه دیگران باز میکنه و یا رتبه های خوب انتخاب رشته های بد داشته باشند!و خیلی چیزای دیگه...

----------


## professional2009

سلام 
خوش به حالتون .
دعا کنید ما هم ورودی های بعد از شما باشیم :قلب: 
آقای پسر ایرونی چرا نرم افزار و انتخاب کردید؟

----------


## pesar irooni

ان شالله



> آقای پسر ایرونی چرا نرم افزار و انتخاب کردید؟


از معماری متنفرم. اصلا تو مخم نمیره.
بین نرم افزار و هوش نرم افزار رو به این دلیل انتخاب کردم که دروس تخصصی اون رو بلد بودم و روش سرمایه گذاشته بودم. اما در مورد هوش مصنوعی چیزی راجع به مدارهای الکتریکی اصلا نمیدونستم و سرمایه گذاری رو اون ممکن بود نتیجه نده (ریسک نکردم). ضمنا آینده شغلی نرم افزار بهتره.
البته خوشحالم نرم افزار انتخاب کردم چون الان به ما دوتا زیر گرایش معرفی کردند : مهندسی نرم افزار و سیستمهای توزیعی. فک کنم سیستمهای توزیعی اون چیزی که من بهش علاقه دارم.

----------


## makh000f

منبع هم باشه ممنون میشیم

----------


## hamidinejad

دوستان کسی از تعداد شرکت کنندگان خبر نداره!!

در ضمن دوستانی که رتبه ها و قبولیشونو اعلام کردند کارشناسی کجا درس خوندند!؟

----------


## pesar irooni

> منبع هم باشه ممنون میشیم


منبع چی؟
من و آقای manager شمسی پور خوندیم. 

راستی ریز انتخاب رشته تو سایت سازمان سنجش اومد. آخرین رتبه قبولی نرم افزار :
تو علم و صنعت 109 
تو شریف 23 (روزانه) و 30 (شبانه)
تو تهران 50
تو امیر کبیر 49
تو تربیت مدرس 73
و تو شهید بهشتی 67 بوده.

با این حساب من احتمالا اشتباه انتخاب رشته کرده بودم و باید تربیت مدرس و شهید بهشتی رو بالاتر از علم و صنعت میزدم.

----------


## icegirl_f2r

میخواستم بگم
یکی از دوستام با رتبه 120 یا (همین نزدیکیا) نرم افزار روزانه امیرکبیر قبول شده.
خوبه نه!

----------


## odiseh

سلام 
اولاً به همه اونهايي كه ارشد قبول شدند تبريك مي گم.

من توي دروس ارشد، مشكلم مربوط به كامپايلر و زبانهاي برنامه سازي هستش. يعني اصلاً خود اين دو تا درس رو انگار كه اصلاً نخونده ام!

اونهايي كه ارشد نرم افزار قبول شدن، لطفا كنند بگن كه براي اين دو تا درس چي بخونم ؟

----------


## pesar irooni

> یکی از دوستام با رتبه 120 یا (همین نزدیکیا) نرم افزار روزانه امیرکبیر قبول شده.


چی داریییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییی میگیییییییییییییییییییییی  یی
پس چرا من قبول نشدم. من 80 شدم. به خدا دارم دیوونه میشم. امروز رفته بودم دانشگاه با دو تا از همکلاسیهام صحبت کردم رتبه یکی شده بود 121 و اون یکی 192 و با هم سر یه کلا بودیم.
من امیر کبیر رو بالاتر از علم و صنعت زدم. آخه چرااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا :عصبانی: 
من به عشق امیر کبیر ارشد شرکت کردم. تورو خدا اگه منبع موثق نیست نگییییییییییید. :گریه:

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> چی داریییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییی میگیییییییییییییییییییییی  یی
> پس چرا من قبول نشدم. من 80 شدم. به خدا دارم دیوونه میشم. امروز رفته بودم دانشگاه با دو تا از همکلاسیهام صحبت کردم رتبه یکی شده بود 121 و اون یکی 192 و با هم سر یه کلا بودیم.
> من امیر کبیر رو بالاتر از علم و صنعت زدم. آخه چرااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا
> من به عشق امیر کبیر ارشد شرکت کردم. تورو خدا اگه منبع موثق نیست نگییییییییییید.


نه راست راسته،البته معدل دوستم هم طرفا 18 بود.

----------


## pesar irooni

خوب معدل من هم 17.08 بود
یعنی این همه تاثیر داره.

----------


## pesar irooni

آمار یه دو سه نفر دیگه از بچه ها رو گرفتم
رتبه های 88 و 97 و 185 هم علم و صنعت روزانه میخونن.

----------


## manager

رتبه چند تا از دوستان من هم اینا بود : 55، 128، 121، 127

----------


## sanaz e

> آمار یه دو سه نفر دیگه از بچه ها رو گرفتم
> رتبه های 88 و 97 و 185 هم علم و صنعت روزانه میخونن.


من متوجه نشدم!!!  :متعجب:  يعني شماها با 100 نفر اختلاف سر يك كلاس ميشينيد؟؟؟

----------


## pesar irooni

> من متوجه نشدم!!!  يعني شماها با 100 نفر اختلاف سر يك كلاس ميشينيد؟؟؟


دقیقا و بدتر اینکه اوشون تو آزمونای پارسه رتبه بهتر از 60 نیاورده در صورتی که من رتبه هام یه رقمی بوده و یه بار هم رتبه 1 شدم و این منو آزار میده.




> رتبه چند تا از دوستان من هم اینا بود : 55، 128، 121، 127


محمد این رتبه برای الگوریتم محاسباته یا نرم افزار؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

آقای manager موفق باشید منم شمسی پور پودم الان قیافت یادم اومد
بهت تبریک می گم ارشد قبول شدی
موفق باشی

----------


## manager

> دقیقا و بدتر اینکه اوشون تو آزمونای پارسه رتبه بهتر از 60 نیاورده در صورتی که من رتبه هام یه رقمی بوده و یه بار هم رتبه 1 شدم و این منو آزار میده.
> 
> 
> محمد این رتبه برای الگوریتم محاسباته یا نرم افزار؟؟؟؟


الگوریتم.
 در مورد رتبه ها هم بگم اون اینکه اختلاف بین ربته مثلا 50 با 150 یا 200 زیاد نیست و مردم معمولا تو یه سطح هستند پس مجید جان زیاد غم مخور ....

----------


## barman2006

سلام من امسال می خوام در کنکور ارشد امتحان بدم چون در پیام نور قبول نشدم برای همین دیر شده لطفا دوستان pesar _irooni va manager و کلیه دوستان که قبول شدند بگن  از چه منابعی استفاده کردند کتاب و جزوه با تشکر

----------


## sanaz e

> سلام من امسال می خوام در کنکور ارشد امتحان بدم چون در پیام نور قبول نشدم برای همین دیر شده لطفا دوستان pesar _irooni va manager و کلیه دوستان که قبول شدند بگن از چه منابعی استفاده کردند کتاب و جزوه با تشکر


دوست عزيز اگر يه زحمت مي كشيديد كلي مطلب راجع به كتابها، جزوات، انتشارات و ... پيدا مي كريد. كلي مطلب دوستان گذاشتن كه اگه مطالعشون كنيد جواب سوالاتتون رو مي گيريد.
موفق و مويد

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> سلام من امسال می خوام در کنکور ارشد امتحان بدم چون در پیام نور قبول نشدم برای همین دیر شده لطفا دوستان pesar _irooni va manager و کلیه دوستان که قبول شدند بگن از چه منابعی استفاده کردند کتاب و جزوه با تشکر


 
به تایپیک های زیر سر بزن :

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=179007

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=178568

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=172503

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=178771

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=179500

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=176025

هم منابع و هم جزوه ها را میتونی پیدا کنی :چشمک:

----------


## pesar irooni

من کتاب هام رو شوهر دادم واسه امسال
اما کلی تست دارم. هر کی بخواد میتونم بهش بدم. اما باید بیاد ازم بگیره وقت ندارم کپی کنم و پست کنم.

----------


## ali_yousefian19

سلام دوستان
من امسال  تونسم رتبه 269را در رشته ی نرم افزارومعماری و رتبه ی 249 را در هوش بگیرم
ولی نمیدونم تقریبا کجا قبول میشم؟؟ممکنه روزانه قبول بشم یا نه؟
با توجه به اینکه محل سکونت من اصفهانه ،آیا اصفهان روزانه قبول میشم یا شبانه یا ...
در صورت امکان من را راهنمایی کنین
ممنون
با تشکر،یوسفیان

----------


## farzad1389

خوشس بحالت من رتبم 3 برابر تو شده 715 فکر نکنم قبول بشم
تو معماری تا چند قبول میشن
البته توبا رتبه زیر 300 روزانه قبول میشی 
 می دونی تو علوم کامپیوتر با 190 کجا قبول میشه شد؟

----------


## ali_yousefian19

> خوشس بحالت من رتبم 3 برابر تو شده 715 فکر نکنم قبول بشم
> تو معماری تا چند قبول میشن
> البته توبا رتبه زیر 300 روزانه قبول میشی 
>  می دونی تو علوم کامپیوتر با 190 کجا قبول میشه شد؟


سلام،نگرانش نباش،امیدوارم با توجه به اینکه ظرفیتها بالا رفته شما هم یک جای خوب قبول بشی
متاسفاه اطلاع دقیقی ندارم




> من امسال تونسم رتبه 269را در رشته ی نرم افزارومعماری و رتبه ی 249 را در هوش بگیرم
> ولی نمیدونم تقریبا کجا قبول میشم؟؟ممکنه روزانه قبول بشم یا نه؟
> با توجه به اینکه محل سکونت من اصفهانه ،آیا اصفهان روزانه قبول میشم یا شبانه یا ...
> در صورت امکان من را راهنمایی کنین


کسی منا نتونست راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## farzad1389

سلام ممنونم از قوت قلبت امیدوارم حداقل علوم یه جایی قبول شم
من می دونم یکی از دوستام پارسال با 500 معماری یاسوج قبول شد

----------


## farzad1389

ببخشید روزانه سنندج قبول شد

----------


## ali_yousefian19

این عکس رتبه ها و قبولیها در دانشگاهها را در سال قبل نشون میده
اینا را توی آموزشگاه پارسه زده بود،در ضمن مشاوره رایگان هم داشت
همینجا از مسولین باپارسه ممنونم

----------


## taha2005

*سلام بچه ها

میشه یه نفر راهنمایی کنه و بگه تو ترتیب انتخاب هام اول پیام نور رو بزنم یا مجازی شهید بهشتی ؟(شاید مجبور (خل) بشم اینا رو برم و نخونم واسه سال دیگه) کدومشون از نظر سطح علمی چیزی واسه گفتن داره و از نظر مقبولیت واسه دکترا و بازار کار میشه بیشتر روش حساب کرد؟

و اینکه آموزش محورها  واقعا واسه دکترا نمی تونند ادامه بدن ؟

*

----------


## mammad_asir

لطف کنید بگویید که کارشناسی کجا بودید (پیوسته یا ناپیوسته)

----------


## taha2005

من کارشناسیم رو پیام نور بودم ولی نه تهران

----------


## leilast

> من کتاب هام رو شوهر دادم واسه امسال
> اما کلی تست دارم. هر کی بخواد میتونم بهش بدم. اما باید بیاد ازم بگیره وقت ندارم کپی کنم و پست کنم.


میسه بگید منبع تستاتون چیه؟یعنی میشه خودمون تهیه شون کنیم؟

----------


## farzad1389

> *سلام بچه ها*
> 
> *میشه یه نفر راهنمایی کنه و بگه تو ترتیب انتخاب هام اول پیام نور رو بزنم یا مجازی شهید بهشتی ؟(شاید مجبور (خل) بشم اینا رو برم و نخونم واسه سال دیگه) کدومشون از نظر سطح علمی چیزی واسه گفتن داره و از نظر مقبولیت واسه دکترا و بازار کار میشه بیشتر روش حساب کرد؟*
> 
> *و اینکه آموزش محورها واقعا واسه دکترا نمی تونند ادامه بدن ؟*


سلام دوست عزیز خب واقعا نمی شه گفت کدوم بهتره ولی این معلومه که برگزار کننده دوره مجازی اغلب دانشگاه بهشتی هستش که خب دانشگاه خوبیه در مورد دوره های پیام نور ارشد سراسری هم باید گفت که از فراگیر خیلی بهتره ولی از لحاظ ادامه واسه دکترا باید گفت عملا هیچ کدومشون بدرد نمی خورن ، در زمینه آموزش محورها هم باید بگم هیچ محدودیتی از لحاظ ادامه تحصیل ندارن و دقیقا مثل مدارج علمی محسوب می شن بنابرای نگران این موضوع نباشین ضمنا از شما دوست عزیز تقاضا میشه رتبت رو هم بگی ممنونم

----------


## r.sadeghi

سلام
ميخواستم بدونم كه ارزش مدرك دانشگاه تربيت معلم تهران جهت ادامه تحصيل چقدره؟
به نظرتون آموزش محور صنعتي اصفهان بهتره ازش؟

----------


## r.sadeghi

دانشگاه شهيد چمران اهواز چطور؟

----------


## farzad1389

> سلام
> ميخواستم بدونم كه ارزش مدرك دانشگاه تربيت معلم تهران جهت ادامه تحصيل چقدره؟
> به نظرتون آموزش محور صنعتي اصفهان بهتره ازش؟
> دانشگاه شهيد چمران اهواز چطور؟


کدوم رشته دوست عزیز ؟
باتوجه به رشته رنکینگ دانشگاه مشخص میشه!!!
ضمنا مدارک آموزش محور ارزششون برابر با مدارک پژوهشی هستش بنابراین نگران این مسئله نباشید

----------


## r.sadeghi

منظورم رشته كامپيوتر بود و گرايش هوش مصنوعي!
نظرتون چيه؟

----------


## odiseh

دوستان اين زبان رو چطوري مي خونيد؟!!!!    من نمونه سوال گرفتم توي پاسخنامه اون كه تستش مال كنكور دولتي هست، جواب دادن كه اين گزينه درسته ولي سازمان سنجش اون گزينه رو به عنوان جواب درست انتخاب كرده. حتماً طراح سوال فكر كرده كه منظور متن اون بوده !!!!!!!!

----------


## farzad1389

> منظورم رشته كامپيوتر بود و گرايش هوش مصنوعي!
> نظرتون چيه؟


دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان به نظر من بهتره 
البته تربیت معلم هم بد نیست ولی صنعتی اصفهان بهتره!!!

----------


## pesar irooni

> دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان به نظر من بهتره 
> البته تربیت معلم هم بد نیست ولی صنعتی اصفهان بهتره!!!


اگه تهرانی هستید تربیت مدرس رو بزنید. خیلی بهتره از سنتی اصفهانه ک تو بیابونه.

----------


## pesar irooni

بچه هایی که ارشد قبول شدند و منتظرند و یا اونایی که میخواهند بخونند 
من کارنامه، لیست انتخاب رشته ام و مهمتر از همه کارنامه نهایی که مشخص میکنه با هر دانشگاه چقدر فاصله داری و آخرین رتبه قبولی چی بوده رو واستون اینجا گذاشتم شاید به دردتون بخوره.
واسه سال 87 - ورودی 88

----------


## farzad1389

> اگه تهرانی هستید تربیت مدرس رو بزنید. خیلی بهتره از سنتی اصفهانه ک تو بیابونه.


دوست عزیز دانشگاه تربیت مدرس دانشگاه خوبیه ولی اون دوستمون دانشگاه تربیت معلم رو گفت این دو تا باهم فرق دارن
از لحاظ تحصیل دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان رنکینگ خوبی داره حالا اقبال عمومی تو دانشگاههای تهران هستش هیچ ربطی به سطح علمی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان نداره ضمنا از کارنامت هم ممنونم خیلی خوب بود اگه میشه رنج رتبه هارو واسم توضیح بده چجوری رتبه تو در هر دانشگاهی فرق می کنه و آیا رتبه آخر پذیرش شده همون رتبه کسب شده تو کارنامه اولیه سازمان سنجش هستش؟؟؟ ممنونم
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
بزرگترین عبادت اندیشه در وظیفه وعمل به آن است علی ابن الموسی الرضا(علیه السلام)

----------


## pesar irooni

> چجوری رتبه تو در هر دانشگاهی فرق می کنه


فک کنم اینجوری که از کسانی که رتبشون زیر ۸۴ شده و رتبشون از من بهتر شده ۶۰  نفرشون شریف رو انتخاب کردند و چون رتبشون از من بهتر بوده من نفره ۶۱ ام. ۵۳ نفر از اونا تهران رو هم انتخاب کردند پس من نفره ۵۴ ام میشم الا آخر. یعنی ۷ نفر این وسط بعد از شریف تهران رو نزدند و ی جا دیگه رو انتخاب کردند.

----------


## farzad1389

> من کارشناسیم رو پیام نور بودم ولی نه تهران


 میشه رتبه و درصد هات رو بگی؟ ممنونم

----------


## jafar_mirzaie

سلام به همه 
دنبال کارنامه نهایی نرم افزار میگردم میخواستم بدونم با رتبه 134 نرم میشه بهشتی یا علم وصنعت روزانه قبول شد؟
ممکنه منو راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## pesar irooni

> دنبال کارنامه نهایی نرم افزار میگردم میخواستم بدونم با رتبه 134 نرم میشه  بهشتی یا علم وصنعت روزانه قبول شد؟


آره بابا 
تو کلاس ما رتبه های بدتر هم هستند
علم و صنعت روزانه
کارنامم رو گذاشتم تو همین تاپیک میتونی ببینی

----------


## Mahdi1001

salam
haleton khobe?
man emsal konkor dadam va rozane narme sharif ghabool shodam.
ye matlabio ke be dostane arshadi makhsosan narm mikhastam begam ineke age mikhan ye tapik  vase arshad bezarim va takhasosi rajebe darsa porojeha va mataleb bahs konim.
makhsosan tamarine ostada ke khili ziade .
mamnon misham age hamkari konin

----------


## .:saeed:.

سلام
خيلي ممنون از اون دوستمون که صنعتي اصفهان رو وسط بيابون در نظر گرفته بودند . من خودم سال سوم نرم افزار دانشگاه صنعتي هستم درسته يکم از مرکز اصفهان دوره ولي دانشگاه خيلي خوبيه البته به دوستان توصيه مي کنم درمورد گرايش نرم افزار ارشد اول به فکر جاهاي ديگه باشند تا صنعتي چون واقعا تو اين گرايش ضعف داره ( بقيه رشته ها خيلي وضعشون بهتره) اما تو نرم افزار وضع خيلي خرابه

----------


## moein_sql

> نوشتم که، نرم افزار کامپیوتر.
> 
> من انتخاب سومم امیر کبیر بود. خیلی دوست دارم بدونم چه رتبه ای امیر کبیر قبول شده؟ کسی آمار نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
سلام اقا مجید 


یکی از دوستان رتبش شد 35 رفت روبه سمت امیرکبیر.

منم امسال دارم میترکونم که برم.

----------


## sarafirouzi

سلام 
دوستانی که دارن برا ارشد می خونن خسته نباشند خداقوت 
من برا ی ساله دیگه می خواستم شرکت کنم
ومی خواستم خواهش کنم دوستانی که قبول شدن کتابشون رو به من قرض بدن یا نصف قیمت بفروشن 
مرسی

----------


## Mahdi1001

سلام اگه بخواین من یسره کتابام مونده می تونم بتون بدم.
اما خودتون باید بیان بگیرین .
دانشگاه شریف
البته تخصصی فقط نرم دارم. اگه خواستین میل بزنین .

----------


## majidmt

کسی از نتایج این مجازی امیر کبیر خبر نداره اینا چرا اینقد بدقولن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟

----------


## samiragha

سلام من میخوام  ارش نرم افزار شرکت کنم.4ماه بیشتر وقت ندارم شاید دیر باشه برا خوندن.ولی از نظر خودم هیچوقت دیر نیست.یه برنامه میخوام برا این 4ماه لطفا راهنماییم کنیم.میخوام شروع کنیم.

----------

